# Stihl BGE71 Electric Leaf Blower



## terry999 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi 
I wanted to buy my boyfriend a leaf blower for his birthday. He has been a tree surgeon for 18 years and works for a company but does part time private work. Would the Stihl BGE71 Electric Leaf Blower considered a good piece of equimpment to leave clients gardens tidy? Thanks


----------



## terry999 (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. If I get Stilh I will get the BG86 then. Is the Husqvarna 525BX recommended? I was looking on the internet and seems this has more blowing power than the Stilh BG86, as they done a test to blow a plastic container over and Husqvarna was stronger. Thanks


----------

